# Chillstep anyone?



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, my threads usually fail so here it goes.






I'm not fond of any dubstep. Too hard for me.

I usually stick to rain storms or any other _methods_ of relaxing music, but I'll play chillstep if I'm just doing busy work.

Anyone have any cool tracks? Female vocals preferred. Sorry guys.


----------



## Stemad (May 25, 2013)

Check out blackmill - children https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aW9SNzvBtsI
one of the best robert miles remixes i've heard. But give a look to all his output, i suspect you will like it.

Maybe even some tracks of phuture primitive, kinetic is a favorite of mine https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDcaL3eFSr8

Or disappear, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ2Kxh2xDRk

Edit to not add another post: check also phaeleh output


----------



## Stemad (May 25, 2013)

For the female vocals:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UKY91umpdo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzXUfg04gdw


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

Added blackmill for my study playlist. 

The next two tracks were too hard for me.

This is about as hard as I'll get,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRWAOJZf82w


----------



## Stemad (May 25, 2013)

uhm.. but that's trance not chillstep... if you like trance there are countless songs that you could like.. one of the most famous:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxRcGoIUqFQ 

But if you extend your search from chillstep to some other genres of electronic music, i can suggest a lot of relaxing/melanchonic/dreamy tracks if you want..


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

It's all the same to me ...as long as it's not hardcore dubstep


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

I have entire playlists of this EXACT stuff on my Dropbox. Send me a PM or email.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Chillstep...


----------



## Stemad (May 25, 2013)

Hanatsu said:


> Chillstep...


lol.. for some reason i find that video really cheesy XD


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

Hanatsu said:


> Chillstep...


Well, 

At least my morels are getting broken in










Love the track!


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll add some mixes to thread. 
let me find some good ones!


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Holy crap. I just found some new tunes. Apex and lightronix are pretty good.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Just became a huge fan of this genre.:thumbsup: Thanks Minnesota.


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

Little People, Pretty Lights, RJD2


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't have any contributions yet, but I feel like I might by this weekend. Just bumping the thread for now


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I listened to a couple of these songs and I am getting hooked. Time for me to find a good source of high quality MP3's!


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

GLN305 said:


> I listened to a couple of these songs and I am getting hooked. Time for me to find a good source of high quality MP3's!


Try this one;

mp3hamster.net

Downloaded lots of song from there, no idea where they get the mp3s from, quality varies but normally 192-320kBit/s.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok, i'm now totally addicted to chillstep.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> Well, my threads usually fail so here it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bit too "new age" to me. If you were around in the 80s you'd probably remember those cheesy Minds Eye video back when computer graphics first came out. This sounds like the soundtrack. 

No female vocals here, but you'd probably like:
This chick is a master violinist. She plays and composes her own music them mixes it with dubstep. She also made the theme song for Skyrim. 
http://youtu.be/hkt9T9opPn0

This guy is a mixing master. He made the entire album based off of recordings of trains. On one of the tracks he electronically reproduces the sound of the train running down the tracks and slowly lets that rhythm transition to the actual train recording. You can't tell where he makes the transition. 
http://youtu.be/TYFoQwL5HAw


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Want some great study music?!

Go to pandora and put in artist RJD2. Just try it. There might be a few songs that don't go over well. But it's the only station I could listen to that would have me knee deep in differential equations while bobbing my head at the same time! 

Hip hop instrumentals are so much more laid back and soothing than any electronic genre I've heard.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hanatsu said:


> Try this one;
> 
> mp3hamster.net
> 
> Downloaded lots of song from there, no idea where they get the mp3s from, quality varies but normally 192-320kBit/s.


Nice, thanks!


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

My vote goes for Mt Eden 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDYIdBZUl2Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16bRiH5zfOY


----------

